# IMI bill?



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anyone received their IMI property tax bill yet?

We are due to pay IMI for the first time in April. We have a holiday house in Portugal, but we are residents of the UK. We are registered for tax purposes as non-residents, and have also registered online with Finances, who sent a password to our UK address.

This should mean that the demand for IMI will also come to our UK address, but so far we have received nothing, and nothing shows up on the Finances website either.

We need to pay the IMI bill in April, or we will be fined. We can do this by bank transfer from our Portuguese account online, but not without the reference number on the bill.

We understood we should get this bill in March, but there's only one week to go, and still nothing.

Perhaps they are all late? Have you had your bill yet?

Any advice appreciated, Thank you.

Linda


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Linda, I received mine yesterday. Tavira Financas btw.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ours dropped down last week, as your registered for online access you can get details and your reference number for IMI online then pay via bank. UK will take longer to arrive

You say nothing shows up on Financas site but when you got password did you then complete the registration process?? as it's time sensitive, in your personal area it will show your IMI status so there is information you can check.

I would first check
That each person with a NIF is registered for online access 
The information as to ownership (Titulares) on your Caderneta Predial Urbana/Rustica (not always but property can show as fractional ownership so IMI bill/s reflects that)
The IMI status

Don't forget IMI is paid 1 year in arrears so the owner at the 31st Dec 2013 is responsible for IMI for 2013


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you, The Hog, and especially Canoeman, who helped us regarding IMI last autumn. Unfortunately, this website will not allow me to activate the "Thanks" button for either of you, as I have done in the past, unless I "Spread some reputation around first".

Obviously, you are the two most helpful members, at least to me!

We did complete the registration process on the Financas website, and we can log in, but nothing shows yet for IMI.

Hopefully we will get a bill either online or by post in the next week.

Thank you both again
Linda


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you see your property listed when you follow the links below on the Portal das Finanças?

_Início > Os Seus Serviços > Património > Consultar > Imóveis > Património Predial_

If so, go back one step to _Imóveis_ and then choose _Notas Cobrança_.

The information you seek should appear when you click on *2013 *under the _Imposto Municipal Sobre Imóveis_ heading.

You will have to do this for each registered owner's fraction.


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you, Richard, will try that tomorrow. Linda


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Just a quick update, our IMI bill came in the post today in the UK. It's a relief to find the system works ok, as this is the first time weve needed to pay IMI.

Thank you again for all your help. Linda.


----------



## angela59 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, i also have tried to register with the portal das financas but encountered a problem when i entered my mobile phone number. It would not accept it and allow me to continue to register for a code that would alow me access to the site. I do not have a phone line in my flat in portugal i alsays use my mobile. Any advice please. Angela


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

How much is the annual property tax these days say on a property of 50000 or 100000 euros ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Doesn't work like that the selling/buying price has no bearing at all on the IMI or annual property tax.
It does however have a bearing on CGT and a buyer *should not be persuaded* to declare a lower value on the Escritura it will come back and haunt you.

IMI is calculated on the Property Tax Value VPT (Valor Patrimonal ) and collected by Financas on behalf of your Camara who set the percentage rate charged (some Rural Camaras also pay a rebate credited to your tax bill)

VPT is calculated to a set formula with lots of different elements taken into consideration like, m2, number of floors, C/H, double glazing, number of rooms, deteched garage, lifts, swimming pools, tennis court etc etc, if you really want details I could post, so you can see it's difficult to say a price

One of checks that should be made when buying is that the VPT has been recalculated to new formula within recent years, traditionally property was only revalued when sold but the whole nation should have been done by now.
In Financas Caderneta Predial there is a section DADOS DE AVALIACAO that states VPT value, year assessed and formula used, the check should be that it is still not to the old way of calculating and


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok thanks - I'll look into that in more detail when the time comes.

I've been hearing some rumors that property tax in Portugal was getting out of hand for some expats and was getting worried, but maybe its nothing to worry about? Can I get some examples of the end figures people have to pay?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We have a very large, 1 master bedroom with dressing room & bathroom, 1 family bathroom & separate WC, 2 further large double bedrooms, kitchen/diner, lounge/ diner, attached garage, D/G,C/H bungalow + a 100m2 basement set in 3,500m2 VPT 71,680,88 last revalued 2012 and pay 215.14€ IMI with a 2% credit to tax bill not exactly expensive.

If expat property had not been revalued for some time or in the expensive or urban areas of Portugal then there has been increases but that's not the type of property you seem to want


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok - doesn't sound like something to worry unduly about then. Thanks for the info. Cheers...


----------

